# Persian cats in Dubai



## xoudini (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi,

My wife and I are moving to Dubai and plan to have our 2 exotic shorthair cats with us. One of the well know pet importers informed us that altough the breed is allowed in Dubai, the majority of airlines do not accept it as cargo since this breed has some breathing issues (due to the shape of its nose) ..

Any information on how to deal with this would be more than welcome!

Thanks ,

X


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Suggest you change it to a mix breed shorthair domestic and your problem should be solved. When you arrive at the airport, they do not look at your cats. They just check them in based on the paperwork, not looking at the cats really, and when the paperwork is done, converyor they go. When you get to dubai/uae, then also do not look at it. You go 'visit' the vet to inprocess the cats without having picked up your cat and they do not look at the cats ever. I too was worried and had my vet put long hair domestic and everything went fine.


----------



## xoudini (Jan 14, 2011)

Many thanks thread! I think this would do!


----------



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

Not related to the red tape but an FYI..

I contemplated bringing my little furball when I was moving here.. however, I have heard certain breed of cats, eg Persian cats, due to their small nose and breathing issues, don't fare too well during such long flights because of their biology. A friend of mine apparently had bought hers over and the poor thing had gone deaf.. I am assuming it's because it couldn't swallow or what other biological issues. 

As an animal lover, I would suggest you also look at the best way to make sure your pets would be comfortable through the flight in addition to the gov paperwork.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

xoudini said:


> Many thanks thread! I think this would do!


Thank you for saying thanks.


----------

